# setting up shrimp tank



## Lisa1 (30 Sep 2012)

My six month old 25 litre tank used to be home to fish that have now been moved to bigger tank . 
I just want to check that l have read and understood everything and to see if l have missed anything important
 l have wood in with java fern attached and another with anubias l also have two moss balls and some crypts in. As l read that shrimp need easy plants as they dont get on with ferts and co2 over a period of time?

My filter is what came with tank and is sponge type but have read that air driven ones are best, but l don't know what they are.  l hope the one l have is ok. Have got heater which is about 24/25 and lights which have different brightness levels. I read that both shrimp and plants don't need it too bright so l have them on dull setting but they are on for about 8 hours.

I read that they dont need to to feed  them very often at the moment have been doing flake food and some veg like peas which they like. Maybe feed them every couple of days if this is ok?

 I do about 20% water change weekly and in my tank l have ten shrimp is this enough. If l have missed something or got something wrong please let me know.  

Thanks L


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Sep 2012)

Hey Lisa,

Only thing I can spot that can be cause for potential concern would Be that some shrimp are argued to be sensitive to chemicals released by the Anubias when there roots are damaged.

I am a skeptic, and have not experienced problems myself, but just thought I would mention it! 

Only thing lacking is pictures


----------



## nduli (30 Sep 2012)

Lisa,

What type of shrimp do you have?
Agree that u don't need to feed often, but what's that equate to in your tank? I'd say weekly......

Re air driven sponge, see link below for an example. You need an air pump and airline and plug the airline into the sponge. Main reasons for why they are good for shrimp they introduce oxygen into the water. Shrimp prefer oxygen rich water as a principle. The shrimp also love the film that develops on the sponge surface. They aren't essential but if you start wanting to breed then u are best going this route.

http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/aquar ... er-30.html

Agree on the point above about Anubias but I have also never seen an issue with that.


----------



## Lisa1 (30 Sep 2012)

Hi

Thank you for your replies.  I read about the anubias, some saying they cause problems and some saying they  not sure if to believe this.  They are cherry red shrimp, l believe they are quite hardy, there are some others that look lovely but are a bit more difficult and harder to get.  I think l  may have a 50/50 mix of male and female and was kind of hoping there may be some babies that come along, but if it does not happen then no great worries.

Will get some pics and post them tomorrow.  Thanks for the link and l will have a look.

Thanks a lot Lisa


----------



## Lisa1 (30 Sep 2012)

Hi

Have just looked at the air pump/filter its not at all what l expected and you just know l have some questions now lol

Does this replace my existing filter or do l run it with my existing filter?

Do l need to cycle it, like l did my other filter?

If so can l do it along side my existing filter until it fully cycles as l don't want to put my  shrimp in my big tank they will get eaten. Whilst it cycles.

You say the shrimp like the bits that collect on the sponges, so does this mean l don't clean it, like l would a normal filter.

Sorry for all the questions Lisa


----------



## basil (30 Sep 2012)

Hi Lisa - is


----------



## b1zbaz (30 Sep 2012)

Use it on its own I use them for discus breeding they are very economical but I do 50 per cent water changes daily so that could also be a benefactor


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Sep 2012)

Lisa1 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Have just looked at the air pump/filter its not at all what l expected and you just know l have some questions now lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Sep 2012)

Lisa1 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Does this replace my existing filter or do l run it with my existing filter?



Yes the Air driven sponge can be used on its own if you wish



			
				Lisa1 said:
			
		

> Do l need to cycle it, like l did my other filter?



Run it alongside your other filter for a few weeks, That should allow time to build it nitrifying Bacteria. 



			
				Lisa1 said:
			
		

> If so can l do it along side my existing filter until it fully cycles as l don't want to put my  shrimp in my big tank they will get eaten. Whilst it cycles.



Run it alongside.



			
				Lisa1 said:
			
		

> You say the shrimp like the bits that collect on the sponges, so does this mean l don't clean it, like l would a normal filter.



Its up to you, 'Cleaning' can be rinsing in tank water ( NOT in tank, whilst performing a Water change, in a bukcket or tub). Try picking off Large debris with Tweezers. Once up and running, the Sponge filter should be fantastic for a shrimp tank.

The only issue you may have is Flow to plants if you require it. This could be rectified by adding a small powerhead such as a 'Hydor Koralia Nano'.



			
				Lisa1 said:
			
		

> Sorry for all the questions Lisa



We all start somewhere Lisa, all you have to do on here is take on board some of the excellent members advice, they'll have personally been through any problem that may arise already. Enjoy!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Sep 2012)

Sorry for repeat post!


----------



## Lisa1 (1 Oct 2012)

Awww  Thanks everyone.

Promise l will put some pics on here today.  The filter l have if l can explain it is in side a plastic housing, where it sucks up stuff from the tank is covered by a plastic grid is what it looks like, but its at the bottom of the filter,  l have to remove this to get the filter out whenever l clean it, so if l did not put it back on the shrimp would be able to get to it, now possibly the current may be a bit strong for them though its on minimum at present, but they could use this until  l get the other one in place for them.  Just another couple of questions, do l need special shrimp food or am l ok with fish flake.  Will l get lots of algae or should the shrimp enjoy it.

Thanks everyone Lisa


----------



## nduli (1 Oct 2012)

Lisa1 said:
			
		

> Awww  Thanks everyone.
> 
> Promise l will put some pics on here today.  The filter l have if l can explain it is in side a plastic housing, where it sucks up stuff from the tank is covered by a plastic grid is what it looks like, but its at the bottom of the filter,  l have to remove this to get the filter out whenever l clean it, so if l did not put it back on the shrimp would be able to get to it, now possibly the current may be a bit strong for them though its on minimum at present, but they could use this until  l get the other one in place for them.  Just another couple of questions, do l need special shrimp food or am l ok with fish flake.  Will l get lots of algae or should the shrimp enjoy it.
> 
> Thanks everyone Lisa



Lisa

They might be ok with the flake (I've never tried it myself) but what shrimp need are things they need for their shells/skeletons to grow and moult (shrimps grow by moulting) so I'd suggest you do get some specific shrimp food. Hikari and gemchem are ones I have used successfully.

See link below for some examples. It will last ages !

http://www.freshwatershrimp.co.uk/categ ... ategory=27


----------



## Lisa1 (1 Oct 2012)

Ahh right tank you


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Oct 2012)

Yeah, I agree. A Shrimp food such as Hikari 'Shrimp Cuisine' is a good one, and a £3 packet will last you a very long time. Have a search on eBay for it.

I also feed then the normal Algae wafers from Hikari from time to time, as well as Benibachi Special Shrimp food.


----------



## basil (1 Oct 2012)

Hi Lisa,

Firstly - welcome to the addicting world of shrimp keeping. Within 12 months I can guarantee you'll be well hooked, and probably have more tanks specifically for shrimp! I really fascinating creature to keep.

I've kept shrimp for quite a number of years and some things I've noticed, that you might find useful are:-

1. Shrimp and especially shrimplets love bio film and algae. On all of my shrimp tanks, i now purposely keep a small patch of algae unscrapped for the shrimp to feed off. I'm convinced that by doing this, my shrimplet survival rates have improved - especially on my crs / cbs tanks.

2. Much along the same lines as above, but my tanks now all contain round pelia. The plate like structure is perfect for biofilm growth and great for helping baby shrimp along. It also provides a great hiding area for adults and babies.

3. Stability. Regardless of the shrimp, one thing they all like is stability. Try to avoid large water changes, I've settled on 20% weekly, but reduce that to 10% fortnightly if i have new borns. I also a use decent tap safe type product. My preference is Sea Chem - a little more expensive but i only use 1-2ml every change so it lasts for ages!

4. They love moss - get lots of it!!

5. Almond leaves, great anti-bacterial properties and also help moulting process. Again, i have them in all of my shrimp tanks. I use boiled leaves to remove the tannins first.

6. Vary their diet. Young nettles are great, but par-boil first to blanch. 

Ebay is a great place to buy shrimp related stuff. Just search cherry shrimp in ebay and take your pick!!

Enjoy!!

Mike.


----------



## Lisa1 (1 Oct 2012)

Thank you Mike, I will have a good look about, this only came about as l bought this tank for fish, not knowing that l would get hooked and then realise that its way too small for fish, so l got a bigger tank and thought what can l do with this one so it has gone into the kitchen next to the computer where l spend lots of time and l love the plants l would love to do an amazing tank like some of the aquascaped ones l have seen on here, but maybe one day, so l wanted something in the tank to put some movement in it and hence the shrimp l think they are fab l love watching them but alas its all so new to me, so l apologise now there will be lots of questions, but then its great fun looking at the forums too, dont think l have sat and watched the telly for over two weeks.  Much better entertainment in the forums and the tanks lol.


----------



## Lisa1 (1 Oct 2012)

ummm how do you post a picture on here? lol


----------



## basil (1 Oct 2012)

Lisa1 said:
			
		

> ummm how do you post a picture on here? lol



Just upload your image to a hosting site - such as photobucket. Then just copy and paste the link into your post.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Oct 2012)

As mike stated, they do appear to benefit from Indian Almond leaves, although I prefer to leave tannins in.

Instead of having a huge leaf in my nano tank, I bought some Indian Almond leaf Teabags from eBay.

Once I had put these in, I coincidentally saw two berried CRS within a few days, after previously thinking I had all males 

I've never have tried nettles to be honest, but have heard a lot do use them as part of the shrimp's diet.


----------



## nduli (2 Oct 2012)

basil said:
			
		

> Hi Lisa,
> 
> Firstly - welcome to the addicting world of shrimp keeping. Within 12 months I can guarantee you'll be well hooked, and probably have more tanks specifically for shrimp! I really fascinating creature to keep.
> 
> ...



+1 agree with every point in here.


----------

